# 96 Altima No Start After Engine Change



## benkyle76 (Jul 15, 2006)

I swapped out a blown engine with a used one and now it will not start. I have spark but I can't hear the fuel pump being activated even though it worked fine before the swap. My initial question is does the ecu control the initial pulse of the pump or should that activate regardless of the ecu? Also, for what it's worth, the check engine light does not go off with the key in the start position. Can there be a code already even though battery has been disconnected and it has yet to start?


----------



## benkyle76 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is what happens to 5 year old gas boys and girls!










The top of the pump was exposed to air and all metal connections and wires were completely corroded over with rust too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That'll do it!


----------

